# 1967 vw cylinder head id



## wmtitan89 (Jul 12, 2008)

i got a 1967 vw bug and i pulled the head off and its crackd so iam looking for a new 1. but i cant figure out what size motor it has or what year it is and iam trying to buy new cylinder heads can anyone help


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 1967 vw cylinder head id (wmtitan89)*

Your car should have originally come with a 1500 single port engine (about 53 hp). I am certain it has been replaced more than once over the last 40 years.
There should be a VW part number on the head. It may be nine digits and start with 111. This is the only way you will get a good match. If it is a dual port head (2 intake ports on top), your engine has definitely been replaced by a different one.
You may also want to take a bigger look at your engine. If it is tired, now is the time to rebuild, replace, or overhaul it.


----------

